# 7 1/2 weeks!



## Patron (Sep 1, 2008)

Comments welcome!
***NEW PICTURES***

























































































:welcome:


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

awwww you chopped his ears ALL the way off  Looks good though for a battle crop 
He is way cute!


----------



## Patron (Sep 1, 2008)

i liked mines low! After seeing so many people with mid height cuts, it got old! He has a big head, his low ears fit him right!


----------



## Kane (Jul 22, 2008)

Good looking dog.. Not a fan of the LOOOOOOW crop. IMHO


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

He is very nice looking. Battle crop and all


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Great looking pup! And I love the crop!!! :thumbsup: Can't wait to see him as he grows. Make sure you keep posting them pics.

On a side note, did you take those pics last night? Because I was watching that movie too, LMAO.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He looks very nice!!!! I'm not a fan of cropped ears but that look is good for his head. Yeah keep posting pictures as he grow up.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

poor thing he looks so sad...I dunno I think that he is a little young for the crop, since it will be a while before the cartilage sets but if that's how you like em...


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

gee looks like you got 'got' *laughs* he looks super comfy in HIS sleeping bag.!!
what's his name?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

He is very cute despite the crop.

Looks like a very loving little pup.


----------



## matias_pit (Jul 17, 2008)

he is beautiful, don`t like too much his crop, but I think he will look nice whit that big head he have


----------



## panzerpuppy88 (Jun 1, 2008)

he is very cute puppy . was not a big fan of crops . but sydney has started to change my mind . he will definatly grow into his ears


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Very cute... even with the short crop, Im not a fan of cropping.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

not a fan here of cropping either. seen too many bad crop jobs not to mention ear infections. cute pup though.


----------



## Patron (Sep 1, 2008)

Nothing a few inflammation pills, peroxide and ointment can do. His name is Patron! I named him after a bottle of liquor i had laying around in my room. Didnt really know what to name him so I did that! He is definately spoiled, and loves kids.


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Sooooooooooooo cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## Patron (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments, greatly appreciated!


----------



## j0emamma (Sep 19, 2008)

ooh no!! where all his ear go?


----------



## Patron (Sep 1, 2008)

*New Pictures*


----------



## Luv4PitBulls (Sep 21, 2008)

First time I've seen a wittle pup with ears like that in quite a while. He's a handsome one!


----------



## tonina (Oct 9, 2009)

hi such a cute LOVELY boy!!! nice colouring  
battle crop nice job although im a fan of short crop but it suits him


----------



## lostnadrm (Feb 4, 2009)

I agree nice color and markings...really dont care for the crop!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

really pretty pup, I like the battle crop but I think they did shorter then that.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i love the pattern on his belly. great looking pup


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

This thread is for last year guys


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

lmaoooooo ^^^ :rofl:


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

aww he is a cutie..would have looked better with show crop....or at LEATS short crop JMO


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

I wanna see new pics! wonder how the ears turned out!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Me too. We will see.


----------

